# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Γενέθλια nautilia.gr >  12 Χρόνια nautilia.gr

## Nautilia News

NAUTILIA_LOGO transparent4.jpg


*nautilia.gr: Γιορτάζουμε 12 χρόνια αδιάλειπτης παρουσίας στην αξιόπιστη ναυτιλιακή ενημέρωση*

----------


## nautaki

Χρόνια πολλά nautilia.gr ευχαριστούμε για όσα μας έχετε προσφέρει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται!!

----------


## fourtounakis

Χρόνια πολλά ! Ο,τι καλύτερο στην ενημέρωση !

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το αγαπημένο μας N@utilia.gr είναι το μέσο εκείνο για να λάβεις πραγματική γνώση, να βουτήξεις στην ιστορία του παρελθόντος, να κάνεις ταξίδια νοερά, αλλά κι όμορφες φιλίες!

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους μας! Μακάρι το ταξίδι να μην πάψει ούτε στιγμή!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eγώ θα πω κ το παράπονό μου,περιμένω περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον γιά το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό,τα παλιά φορτηγά κ γκαζάδικα φίλοι μου!
Εν πάση περιπτώσει να τα ΕΚΑΤΟΣΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Χρόνια σου Πολλά και καλά Nautilia.gr και καλά ταξίδια σε όλους τους επιβάτες του. Πάντα πρώτο στην ενημέρωση.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Να τα εκατοστησεις nautilia.gr!!! _

----------


## Παναγιώτης

gsd.jpg
Δώδεκα χρόνια και το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται...

----------

